# Flowering C. elliptica



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

The elliptica flowered a few days ago. The plant doesnt seems to do well with melting leaves, but still it flowered.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Reddish colored flower? Nice varient!


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very cool looking. I like it!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice flower Roland.  I had this one flowering constantly for 3-4 weeks, but it seems to have stopped finally. I'm hoping it will put some energy into runners for a change.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, Roland, and great pics again, Alan!

Aaron, no runners with elliptica - you need to work on the leaves for propagation. If you carefully tuck away one of the old leaves, chances are that there's already a plantlet developing. Roland's plant has already some growing at the base of his mother plant.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Kai Witte said:


> Congrats, Roland, and great pics again, Alan!
> 
> Aaron, no runners with elliptica - you need to work on the leaves for propagation. If you carefully tuck away one of the old leaves, chances are that there's already a plantlet developing. Roland's plant has already some growing at the base of his mother plant.


I actually did this a few weeks ago and I had about 5-6 leaves sprouting new plants and then for no reason they all melted.  I'll be sure to try again when I get enough leaves on the mother plant.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd suggest to remove one or only a few leaves at a time. I prefer older leaves but too old leaves may not persist long enough for giving the plantlets a good head-start.

How did your nursery set-up looked like, Aaron? Any pics?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Kai Witte said:


> I'd suggest to remove one or only a few leaves at a time. I prefer older leaves but too old leaves may not persist long enough for giving the plantlets a good head-start.
> 
> How did your nursery set-up looked like, Aaron? Any pics?


Here's a picture of my elliptica that I just took this afternoon. It appears that one of the new sprouts is still going strong.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Aaron,

That looks pretty good to me. I guess you still can remove one more leaf... 

I'd suggest to lower the water level for sprouting plantlets: They tend to grow faster when the developing small leaves reach above the surface (while the old leaves stay fully submersed or at least on very soggy substrate).


----------

